# 1955 schwinn What color blue is this ?



## Glenn Rhein (Jan 17, 2020)

I have a rack , chain guard and light in this medium to light blue color underneath the repaint
 does anyone know the name of this color ?


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 17, 2020)

Robin egg blue maybe?


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 17, 2020)

Is it lighter than these? The below color was called Spitfire Blue. Pic credit goes to mrg.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 17, 2020)

house paint


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Jan 18, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Is it lighter than these? The below color was called Spitfire Blue. Pic credit goes to mrg.
> 
> View attachment 1125380



Yes much lighter then your spitfire blue
Very much like robin egg blue if they made a blue that color
It’s like the background of the cabe logo on top


----------



## Rivnut (Jan 18, 2020)

Here's a picture of a page from the 1955 Schwinn catalog.  What color do think it is?


----------



## Mark Johnston (Jan 18, 2020)

Maybe the light blue from a two tone blue Deluxe Hornet? Otherwise I’ve always known that sort of blue as “powder blue” , “sky blue”, or as stated above “robins egg blue”.
Edit: maybe from a women’s bike?


----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Rivnut (Jan 18, 2020)

Here's a picture, albeit not very direct, of the powder blue that is on a 1957 Starlet.  Look at the head tube where the badge kept the sun off the blue paint.  


Here's a picture of the same bicycle showing where the Powder Blue is on the chain guard.  This picture is taken in the sun rather than in artificial light as is the first picture.






Pay no attention to the rack, it was a last minute attempt to paint it.  (it's not even a Schwinn rack but I had it and we were going on a ride and needed a rack to carry a small beverage cooler.)

Here's the color scheme for a 55 era Starlet in Summer Cloud White and Powder Blue.  






Look similar to what you have? (Not my bike; a picture from Google images)


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Jan 19, 2020)

.Took the head badge off and that’s it powder blue


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 19, 2020)

Glenn Rhein said:


> .Took the head badge off and that’s it powder blueView attachment 1126158





Time for a repaint eh?


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 19, 2020)

possibly DX blue


----------



## Rivnut (Jan 19, 2020)

If you say that it's powder blue, then I guess we're to ass u me that it is a ladies bike? Next step is to remove the fork and see what color the stem is.


----------

